
Show HN: Initial release of Octopass to manage linux users with GitHub org/team - linyows
https://github.com/linyows/octopass
======
brudgers
The title might suggest to someone that this is a project produced by Github.
Since it isn't, it might be worth editing the title.

~~~
linyows
That's right. I tried to fix it now, is it ok?

~~~
brudgers
Awesome. I didn't want to read the rants that were likely when people skimmed
the link.

------
jj1bdx
Looks useful for managing account on GitHub.

------
matsumotory
looks awesome!

